# Seagate Goflex or Freeagent OR WD Passport



## bajaj151 (Aug 26, 2010)

Size req : 320GB (500GB...if not much price diff)

--> Whether to go with USB 3.0 or USB 2.0 ??


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Aug 26, 2010)

^ usb 3 ones not available, myself bought freeagent 500gb for 3800/- last week, goflex was quoted 6.8k.


----------



## Ponmayilal (Aug 29, 2010)

I would prefer a Seagate GoFlex. Please see my posts here and here .


----------



## bajaj151 (Aug 29, 2010)

Bought Seagate Freeagent 500GB --> 3900



Thanks guys


----------



## VarDOS (Aug 29, 2010)

^good purchase. HDD's are so cheap now I brought my WD My Passport 250GB @ 4.1k before 2years. SHOCKING price down.


----------



## bajaj151 (Aug 29, 2010)

Varad Dilip Choudhari said:


> ^good purchase. HDD's are so cheap now I brought my WD My Passport 250GB @ 4.1k before 2years. SHOCKING price down.




Thanks bro...


----------



## halo1 (Aug 29, 2010)

bajaj151 said:


> Bought Seagate Freeagent 500GB --> 3900
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys



good and sensible purchase...I have been using Seagate Freeagent GO 500GB for more than 2 years and till now i have not faced any kind of problem. Plus Seagent offers 5 yrs of warranty for Freeagent GO which is gr8.


----------



## bajaj151 (Aug 29, 2010)

^^ Thanks bro...


----------



## prakhar18 (Dec 21, 2010)

Bought Seagate Free Agent Go Flex 500GB Ultra portable deive for Rs.3100 from nehru place today. 

Superb style,speed and software.


----------



## JohnephSi (Dec 22, 2010)

Bought Seagate Free Agent Go Flex 500GB from ritchie street yesterday at Rs 3000


----------



## expresspassport (Dec 24, 2010)

*www.expresspassport.com*

Very interesting post. Thanks for the sharing.


----------



## PraKs (Dec 24, 2010)

Seagate FreeAgent Go comes with 5 years warranty

Seagate FreeAgent GoFlex comes with 3 years warranty

So best is - Seagate FreeAgent Go


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 25, 2010)

^
The detachable adaptor of GoFlex is worth the extra money and 2 yrs less warranty.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 25, 2010)

azaad_shri75 said:


> ^ usb 3 ones not available, myself bought freeagent 500gb for 3800/- last week, goflex was quoted 6.8k.



That's GoFlex pro. GoFlex and GoFlex pro are different. Pro comes with a premium encryption software and a Desktop Dock. If you're looking for benchmarks via sata2 and USB, you can check them out here: *www.hardwarebbq.com/2010/12/seagate-freeagent-goflex-pro-500-gb.html

BTW, GoFlex 500GB is available for 3k via Prime. Comes with 3 years warranty. Someone said in U.K. its 2 year warranty but not yet confirmed.


----------



## PraKs (Dec 25, 2010)

@Ishu Gupta
Whats use of detachable adaptor ?


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 25, 2010)

^^ You get firewire/USB 3.0/E-sata adapter on retail (not sure in India) so you can swap the adapter. Other than that, there's a WD media streamer where you can plug this in. AFAIK, GoFlex will have a series of updates. Seagate seem to be keen on the coming CES 2011.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 25, 2010)

What Sorcerer said and you can attach any standard internal harddisk via that adaptor.
Desk edition can run 3.5", 2.5" and SSDs and Portable Edition can run 2.5" and SSDs.

I love this feature.


----------



## PraKs (Dec 26, 2010)

@Ishu Gupta
Didnt get the point..

You mean If I have 3.5" SATA Internal HDD, I can use this adapter & connect to USB port of laptop ?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 26, 2010)

Yes


----------



## PraKs (Dec 26, 2010)

@Ishu Gupta

Do you have photo of that adapter ? If you can post the pic, It would be great to understand.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 27, 2010)

I have posted pics in the latest purchase thread.

EDIT:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1311764-post6293.html


----------



## PraKs (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks

In this pic - *img46.imageshack.us/img46/9302/14122010343.jpg

One is goes to power & other for SATA connection ?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 29, 2010)

No you just insert your HDD into that.

BTW yes one is power and one is SATA.


----------

